# My RCZ (Dallas) Winter Detail... PIC HEAVY



## PrettyPaula (Sep 19, 2011)

So.... as some of you will have seen i have a gorgeous new 61 plate Peugeot RCZ GT 1.6 turbo petrol coupe.

i'm in love with her, shes curvacious, sleek, sexy and original... even my post man is smitten :argie: and says she reminds him of a lady bending over... :doublesho

so, i'd done a fair few miles in her last week including a trip to scotland and back, scarborough and hatfield... i decided to give her a good seeing to 

here are some befores:


















due to the lines of the rear arches i get this pattern of road film/dirt
































so first things first i got on with the wheels, using purple rain as my wheel cleaner at the moment, i like it but may well try something different next time..










after 5 mins, i agitated with a soft brush and rinsed, they came up pretty sparkly as they get cleaned weekly.

i then magifoamed using my karcher and autobrite snow foam lance

















i always seem to cover myself in it :lol:









after a good rinse with the pressue washer turned to min so you get an open ended hose effect i set to the bodywork with some autoglym body conditioning shampoo and the 2BM, using a lambswool mitt.

here are some 50/50 shots


















after a rinse down i used iron-x and AG bug dissolver where needed.
























i live near train and tram lines, can you tell? its surprising that a car less than a month old can show this much contamination....

i then used tardis on a couple of tar spots at the front of the car, but there wasnt a great deal if im honest, then i decided to run over using DODO juice basics of bling lube and a dodo light yellow clay piece (!) was very nervous but genuinely NOT A BEAN was coming off, so decided to pack it in, the paintwork felt smooth anyway so onto the next snowfoam, rinse and dry with a couple of big fluffy towels










i then used the gtechniq glass sealant kit after cleaning the windows with Mr Muscle, MY GOD it was bloody hard to buff off and im so glad i didnt do the whole roof !

heres it curing...










the windows and glass came up lovely and i was pleased if not a little shattered...!

next i cleaned up the exhaust with good old astonish stainless steel cleaner and a MF cloth... i know this probably isnt the best product but it does a cracking job and im very pleased...










next onto the sills, shuts and under the spoiler, all just had a good wipe down with APC and a cloth, just a bit of dust really. so i grabbed the dyson and gave it a good hoover, cleaned the leather and leather dash with AG leather cleaner and sprayed the carpets with AG autofresh.

so all done and onto the waxing, i didnt need to polish as genuinely it was done a few weeks ago and there are really no paint issues... it was super shiny so went straight to Collinite 476 applied and the buffed

i was happy with the result and losing light so took my last few shots


























my fave reflection shot, so hard to get in white cars!










and then mid week this week this is the beading im getting after 1 coat, im adding another this evening before it gets dark


























hope you like, any tips most welcome! :driver:


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Looking good. Nice motor. :thumb:


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

lovely looking car, one just up the road from me

its what the audi tt should have looked like


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job, your learning fast :thumb:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

A beautiful lady deatail her beautiful car..
i most have died and gone to heaven..:devil:
try WOLFS bodywrap,its a really great sealant that looks super on solid paints
like..white,and the durability on that thing is very very good.
:thumb:


----------



## 500tie (Oct 15, 2009)

Cracking job on a lovely little car


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice


----------



## PrettyPaula (Sep 19, 2011)

thanks guys, im really enjoying it... im off to do my mums tomorrow morning... ready for winter, she thinks im mental, but i bought her her first ever brand new car in September, a Citreon C1 VTR and its red, i bet i can make it look amazing... i want it taken care of...!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Fantastic looking car! I love this, they look so wide on the road! That glass roof is gorgeous too!

Im sure you're trying to tease us youngsters with your opening comments too...


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

love these cars and i dont think you have suitable footwear for detailing lol!


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

Love the look of purple rain, next on the list!

Great looking car!


----------



## PrettyPaula (Sep 19, 2011)

JBirchy said:


> Fantastic looking car! I love this, they look so wide on the road! That glass roof is gorgeous too!
> 
> Im sure you're trying to tease us youngsters with your opening comments too...


hahaha my postie got very frisky the other day talking to me about it!



PrestigeChris said:


> love these cars and i dont think you have suitable footwear for detailing lol!


theyre my DIY shoes, although i have fished out my old gym trainers for use from now on :thumb:


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Great job you've done there, it is a fantastic looking car! I manage to get Magifoam everywhere too but my feet are considerably bigger than yours! :lol:

It's a good sign that the clay wasn't picking much up, it shouldn't if you've de-tarred and de-ironed well before :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice beastie Paula, try some wolfs bodywrap or Werksta Acrylic set, looks awesome on White, the White Wolf says HI to Dallas :argie:  :thumb:


----------



## PrettyPaula (Sep 19, 2011)

adlem said:


> Great job you've done there, it is a fantastic looking car! I manage to get Magifoam everywhere too but my feet are considerably bigger than yours! :lol:
> 
> It's a good sign that the clay wasn't picking much up, it shouldn't if you've de-tarred and de-ironed well before :thumb:


yeh im hoping the wax looks after it now, hoping to get a few more coats on over the next few weeks then it should last me til Spring time...

cant wait to see what comes off my hubbys company car, its absolutely battered, like stroking sandpaper!


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

by the sounds of it your postie was using the car as an excuse to suggest stuff!!


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

PrettyPaula said:


> yeh im hoping the wax looks after it now, hoping to get a few more coats on over the next few weeks then it should last me til Spring time...
> 
> cant wait to see what comes off my hubbys company car, its absolutely battered, like stroking sandpaper!


A couple of layers should see you through till spring :thumb: Whack a couple of coat on your alloys to protect them too then you only need shampoo to clean them rather than costly products everytime :thumb:

Try just claying versus de-tar, de-iron then clay on your hubby's car - you'll be amazed at the difference.

Make sure you put some pics up once you've done that and your mum's :thumb:


----------



## PrettyPaula (Sep 19, 2011)

PrestigeChris said:


> by the sounds of it your postie was using the car as an excuse to suggest stuff!!


he's super old. dont say that!


----------



## PrettyPaula (Sep 19, 2011)

adlem said:


> A couple of layers should see you through till spring :thumb: Whack a couple of coat on your alloys to protect them too then you only need shampoo to clean them rather than costly products everytime :thumb:
> 
> Try just claying versus de-tar, de-iron then clay on your hubby's car - you'll be amazed at the difference.
> 
> Make sure you put some pics up once you've done that and your mum's :thumb:


i wasnt sure if i was ok to wax the wheels? theyre part polished and part matt black?


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

PrettyPaula said:


> he's super old. dont say that!


im just saying what we were all thinking :lol:

you will look at him in a more creepy way now


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

PrettyPaula said:


> i wasnt sure if i was ok to wax the wheels? theyre part polished and part matt black?


I would have thought anything is better than nothing - especially on the polished parts...

I've FK1000P'd my dad's machined wheels on his van and they've been okay so far. You're only adding a super thin layer, and they should have a clear laquer on them anyway


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Wolfs Rim shield will keep them well protected :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

nice


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

Lovely car - nice to see a gal who's into car detailing too! My wife thinks I'm potty whenever I go to the garage to clean my spotless (in her eyes) car


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

PrettyPaula said:


> hahaha my postie got very frisky the other day talking to me about it!
> 
> theyre my DIY shoes, although i have fished out my old gym trainers for use from now on :thumb:





ITHAQVA said:


> Wolfs Rim shield will keep them well protected :thumb: :thumb:


Haha im not surprised! I come over all frisky when i see a nice looking lady with a cool car too!

Doug is right, Wolf's Rim shield is great stuff. Im sure it would be ok on the Matt wheels, Mr. Wolf's truck is matt black and he's got BodyWrap sealant on it to great effect.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

JBirchy said:


> Haha im not surprised! I come over all frisky when i see a nice looking lady with a cool car too!


Who needs the cool car  Frisky is as frisky does, life is balance  :devil:


----------



## vxlnut24 (May 28, 2009)

top job!!!! look dammmmm sexy for a pug too!!


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Beautiful......cars not bad n all  cracking job.


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Cracking job. Really like these Peugeots. The black rims set it off a treat too.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice tidy up and great beading Paula.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

nice work, the RCZ is the best looking pug for ages.


----------



## PrettyPaula (Sep 19, 2011)

thankyou all, just given Dallas her weekly wash and will apply another coat of wax in the morning if weather allows


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

PrettyPaula said:


> thankyou all, just given Dallas her weekly wash and will apply another coat of wax in the morning if weather allows


You should be OK, not sure what it's like where you are but in sunny Ormskirk it's supposed to be lovely!


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

nice car. you gotta like detailing if you've a white car.
anybody think zagato had a hand in the styling of that roof.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

PrettyPaula said:


> thankyou all, just given Dallas her weekly wash and will apply another coat of wax in the morning if weather allows


Go for a sealant Paula, you wont look back :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi Paula

Dallas is looking great. Beading is super sexy too:thumb:
I'm going to have some real competition on the RCZ forum now
You've come along way in a short space of time. Look forward to seeing your details on your mum's and OH's cars.

As others have suggested try a sealant next year, it does give white a crisper, sharper look.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Paula,

Looking lovely, never thought that was a car that I'd find attractive, but once detailed she's looking lush!

Keep enjoying and good on you for buying your Mum a car, Mums/sisters/ladies in all our lives should be treated well is my motto!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

ITHAQVA said:


> Go for a sealant Paula, you wont look back :thumb:


Exactly my thoughts as I read this; it's crying out for Auto Finesse Tough Coat!

:thumb:


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Cracking job


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Stunning mate


----------



## BeeZy (Aug 28, 2011)

What a fantastic car!:argie:
Nice job!:thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job..and great beading..


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Great job, i REALLY like the look of these cars! I dont think my other half even knows what a wash mitt looks like never mind a clay bar :lol:


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow fantastic job.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

I like to see the patterns the dirty rain water etc make along the side of the car. Shows the aerodynamics of your car and how the air flows. 

Nice work really like the tight beading you got. Keep it up.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats a class looking car there, amazing attention to detail, the reflections on the car look spot on.

What a lovely car you have there, thanks for taking the time to post.

Have a top week :thumb:

Triptdi.


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Lovely car and great job..!!!


----------



## sutti (Nov 8, 2011)

Nice work and beautiful car.


----------

